# Nude/Pink lipstick/lipgloss recommendations



## WhoaItsEvie (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey girls. Well, I'm super pale, I don't know what I am in Mac but I usually(almost always) have to buy the palest shade of foundation a brand has, and I have chocolate brown hair and grey/blue eyes. & I'm looking for a nude lipstick, I can't afford Mac right now. So I'd really appreciate it if it wasn't an expensive brand. I have pretty pigmented lips, They're a light pinky color and they're kind of thin. As you can see from my picture over there <----. But Anyway, I've tried Circe by NYX, it's way too dark and orangey. I've also tried Nude Attitude from Revlon, it's too peach. I'm looking for something very nude, with a slight pink in it. I heard that Rimmel makes one called "Nude Delight" that could work for me...? I've also heard that Creme d'nude by Mac would be good on my skin, So are there any dupes for that? Please help me. & Thanks in advance.


----------



## revinn (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Darling by Gosh is a perfect nude on me, and I'm verrrry pale! Kind of pricey though..

Born With It Color Sensational lipstick by Maybelline is a nice pinkey-nude, at a better price point!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Definitely try Creme d' Nude.  Politely Pink is also really pale.  If you can, check out Equality l/s from All Ages, All Races.  It's a really pale goldy-beige, just about as pale as MAC has made.  Peachstock l/s (which is a pro color) is coming out soon, too with Liberty of London, and it's a nude pale peach.

I always recommend going to the counter and "playing" to find out what looks best on you.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Definitely try Creme d' Nude.  Politely Pink is also really pale.  If you can, check out Equality l/s from All Ages, All Races.  It's a really pale goldy-beige, just about as pale as MAC has made.  Peachstock l/s (which is a pro color) is coming out soon, too with Liberty of London, and it's a nude pale peach.

I always recommend going to the counter and "playing" to find out what looks best on you._

 
I second on equality and also VIVA GLAM II


----------



## Nastka (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Darling by Gosh is a perfect nude on me, and I'm verrrry pale! Kind of pricey though.._

 
Seconded. If you are looking for something more beige-y and with a better formula, try YSL's Rouge Volupte in #2 (Sensuous Silk / Blonde Sensuelle(?)). PS: Hyper pale here too. Haven't found one foundation that suits me colour-wise yet.


----------



## Dani California (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Also super pale here and also playing around with nude lips, its really hard to get it right!

I also reccomend Creme d'nude -weird colour at first tho, I found I had to apply a little concealer to my lips then the lipstick for the colour to show up right.

Also GOSH darling is great, worked really really well so I can reccomend that. And MAC florabundance gloss is great as well.

Hope that helps you somewhat.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

i noticed you said you wanted a drugstore brand?  i agree that nude attitude is on the peachy side.. would you consider a gloss?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

If you're looking for drugstore brands, I've seen some really pretty pale ones from Rimmel and Maybelline has that new pigmented line that has a few pale ones, too.  Sorry, I don't recally any names.


----------



## WhoaItsEvie (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i noticed you said you wanted a drugstore brand?  i agree that nude attitude is on the peachy side.. would you consider a gloss?_

 
I would love recs for lipglosses too. I'm thinking of buying a lipstick by Hard Candy called "Fire Alarm". Its very pale. I saw a review on it somewhere on google, You should check it out if you're super pale too!


----------



## WhoaItsEvie (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_If you're looking for drugstore brands, I've seen some really pretty pale ones from Rimmel and Maybelline has that new pigmented line that has a few pale ones, too.  Sorry, I don't recally any names._

 
I also heard that about the new Maybelline line. I've seen a swatch of a Rimmel one called... Nude Delight? It's got a peach tone in it though... Too much for me, It looks like NYX's Circe to me, Which was also very peach on my porcelain skin.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Oi, I feel you. I'm going to get Circe regardless, but I can already tell it's going to be too dark to be REALLY nude on me.

The sole "appropriate" color I have is MAC's Lovedust, which is discontinued and honestly WAY too drying (although yes, very pretty). I've discovered that Wet n' Wild's 9098B is almost a dead-on dupe for Lovedust, especially when it's on your lips. I have swatches of both up on my YouTube, if you're interested.

A lot of people also love Airy Fairy by Revlon and Wet n' Wild's 547B.

As far as MAC goes, swatches for Myth and Creme d' Nude suggest it'd be perfect!

I find that glosses are more likely to be super-pale than lipsticks, so if I want that "fleshy" look, I always top with a gloss. My go-to is E.L.F's soothing lipgloss in Chai, but they don't make those anymore. I think the glosses in the squeeze tubes have the same formula...? You may also want to try a lip-safe pigment.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_A lot of people also love Airy Fairy by Revlon and Wet n' Wild's 547B._

 
I almost bought Airy Fairy today; it's a very pretty pinky nude.

By the way, it's by Rimmel.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I almost bought Airy Fairy today; it's a very pretty pinky nude.

By the way, it's by Rimmel._

 

Sorry for the typo!


----------



## wafa (Feb 7, 2010)

*A pinkish nude.. help me out!!!*

hi I am new here and I wanted to ask for help on a pinky nude. I am trying to pull of a makeup look that a middle eastern singer often wears. 

I want the nude lipstick to be creme de nude and i am looking for a lip glass to put over it but not sure which one would create the look that I am going for.


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: A pinkish nude.. help me out!!!*

Hue or Creme Cup from MAC applied lightly. The top picture looks more peachy than pink and Shy Girl would look nice


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: A pinkish nude.. help me out!!!*

Try Viva Glam V lipglass over Creme d'Nude!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: A pinkish nude.. help me out!!!*

the first pic i'd say enchantress(peachy lipglass) over creme d' nude. if u want a pinky nude try prrr lipglass on top of it. the bottom pic u posted looks like a mauvey lipglass over nude lipstick.


----------



## Nick (Feb 15, 2010)

*Recs for cool, light (but not too cool or light) pink lipstick?*

I always hate the way pale pink l/s looks on me, but I love it on others and am lemming one. I'm not sure if it's an issue of simply not being used to it, my skin clashing, or my lips skewing the colors. 

MAC matches me around nc20-25, but I think my undertones are fairly neutral. Ancient pic taken in natural lighting for reference. I'm wearing a peachy nude lipgloss there (NARS Giza), so note that my lips are rosier than they look.






I tried Gaga earlier today and found it unflattering, but I loved that it was light with a hint of brightness to it. Maybe a slightly darker, more neutral version?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Recs for cool, light (but not too cool or light) pink lipstick?*

Try Hue.


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Recs for cool, light (but not too cool or light) pink lipstick?*

I'd go with Angel!


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: A pinkish nude.. help me out!!!*

i'd say try hue then underage on top


----------



## mariserinb (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

i'm pretty pale myself....most of my nude l/s is from mac, but i have a couple from the drugstore too.  i REALLY love loreal colour juice lipgloss in pina colada. it lightens the lips and is very flattering without washing me out.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*

what about nyx smokey look lipgloss or korres lip butter ins jasmine?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2010)

Please post all nude/pink lip colour recommendations/discussion in this thread.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 10, 2010)

My fave nudes are:

Myth (super duper nude I wear with smokey eyes), Blankety (everyday nude, prob my most flattering nude) and Honeylove (nude I use in the summer) by MAC. I also love YSL Rouge Volupte No.1 coz it's very creamy.

I love to pair the above with Underage l/g, Glamour for All l/g as well as Honey, Money and Rags to Riches d/g.

I'm NW25 for reference.


----------



## dollbaby (Mar 12, 2010)

If you're looking for a good nude drugstore lipstick I would definatly go with Revlon's lipstick in Soft Nude. It looks exactly like Myth in the tube, but much more creamier. I swatched them both, and it seems like Soft Nude is a bit more peach - I love both with my HG lipgloss which is C-thru. I've been using C-thru for years, and I've never found a dupe for it.

For pink, I am loving Givenchy's lipstick in pink whisper. It's a bit on the frosty side, but it looks gorgeous with a tan. It's a sheer, light, baby pink. It's gorgeous! I like to layer pink whisper with dazzleglass in baby sparks.


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

Hi Girls,
Looking for a rec for my wedding day, i'm having my makeup done by a MUA but she said I could pick any lippie i wnated and she would purchase it for my big day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so I need something thats available in australia (any brand) or from the perm line of MAC, needs to be long lasting.

Im NW20 (possibly getting a spray tan) she said to look for a pinky-brown neutral, my eye makeup is a smokey mink/taupe colour.
My dress is ivory

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

Lipstick: Lame, Angel or Viva Glam V
Lipglass: Nymphette! It's a gorgeous pinky gloss with gold shimmer. It's definitely my "my lips but better" gloss

For the l/s, I'm going off of memory/swatches from the website. It's been a while since I've swatched the lipsticks.

If you want more sparkle than a lipglass, I love Extra Amps (just a nice pink with silver/pink glitter, goes over any pink lipstick) and Smile.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

Maybe Intimidate slimshine?  It's not super long lasting but it's a great color.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

I second Angel, Viva Glam V and Nymphette! But you can try Plink! or Modesty as well.


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

thanks for the suggestions so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going on Tuesday to do some swathcing so will print thes eout to test


----------



## kaitlynnm (Mar 31, 2010)

I know the frustration that comes with searching for the "perfect" nude lipstick/gloss all too well.  First one that came to mind was NARS Belle De Jour but it's rather pricey.  I also like Rimmel lipstick in Birthday Suit. I heard they re-formulated or changed the color recently. I don't know how different the new color is from the old one.  E.L.F. lip stain in Mysterious is nice and comes out to be nude once applied to my lips. Neutrogena Moistureshinegloss in Whisper is a nice nude color but I'm not sure if its still around.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

I too was going to say:

Viva Glam v
Hug me - similar to modesty
Angel - also similar is creme cup.

Hope that helps x


----------



## tana2210 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

hey just wnated to let you know i wnet wth angel, thanks heaps


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Nude/Pink for NW20 Wedding*

Hm, I wouldn't try Angel lipstick, I don't like it at all, but that's just my opinion.
It's a frost I believe, which isn't the best formula you could choose, it makes your lips look kinda strikey.


----------



## monter (Apr 14, 2010)

it's a little on the pinky side, but i found the best nude-ish lip combo last week:

boldly bare l/l
viva glam v l/s
oyster girl l/g

i'm a nc15/20 for reference, with dark brown/light black hair and blue eyes. my lips are pretty pigmented, but using boldly bare all over really allowed for a BEAUTIFUL pinky-nude look.

for just l/s, i like creme cup or nude rose (from dsquared2).


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Apr 19, 2010)

MAC Creme d'Nude l/s with any pale pink gloss over it, this is the best for my light neutral skintone! (NC20-25) I dont like myth because its a satin finish but thats essentially the same color but a bit more opaque!


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Apr 20, 2010)

*Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

I am an nc40 and my lips are pretty pigmented, so of course finding a nude lipstick that doesn't make me look dead is really hard!

I had really high hopes for mac peachstock but it just looks like I applied concealer...not a good look for me! 

So, any rec's would be greatly appreciated!

I would like something that doesn't have any pink undertones, I like that peachstock had brown undertones but I just wish it was darker!

Thanks again ladies! : )


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

MAC Freckletone is a nice sheer nude. You can add a nudish gloss too to enhance it. I have pigmented lips too and find the super opaque nudes look odd on me near my lip lines. I started adding some in the middle of my lips (after moisturizing) and blending out with my fingers. 

Some folks 'erase' their lips with concealer or foundation prior to adding their lipstick too.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_MAC Freckletone is a nice sheer nude. You can add a nudish gloss too to enhance it. I have pigmented lips too and find the super opaque nudes look odd on me near my lip lines. I started adding some in the middle of my lips (after moisturizing) and blending out with my fingers. 

Some folks 'erase' their lips with concealer or foundation prior to adding their lipstick too._

 
Thanks, I will try freckletone. I also add a little foundation to 'erase' my lips, peachstock just felt like I added more concealer to my lips!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## yupitzTara (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

I also say Freckletone.  I wear it and it's the perfect nude.  you should also check out Honey Love.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

I have pigmented lips with my lips slightly darker on the outer line. Looks like I have a permanent pink liner. lol

After much research I found these top 3 to work best for me:

Honey Love
Viva Glam II (my fav!)
Modesty


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

I like Rimmel's Asia, Airy Fairy and Vintage Pink....and even Paradise. Affordable and goes on creamy.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

I have very pink lips, they're a strawberry shade and turn all my lipsticks pink.  I love Myth as my nude lipstick with Underage on top and I also frequently use it under some of my lipstick to get more true to colour shade.

I also love Blankety and Honeylove for everyday nudes. I wear sff in NW25 for reference.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

I'm an NC40 too and I love using NYX's concealer in a jar in the shade 'Glow' to nude my lips out. It's a very light brown shade but it works really well with my skintone, it's super creamy too. My fav nude lipgloss to apply over it is NARS Striptease. For lipstick I love MAC's Honeyflower and NARS Honolulu Honey.


----------



## Ms.Lulu (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

Ok, after much research I have narrowed it down to:

Mac Honeylove
Mac Half n Half

Which undertones do both of these have? I think mac honeylove is sooo pretty but I'm afraid the color looks too close to peachstock, therefor it won't work for me! Are these color both very similar? 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## cetati (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

Freckletone is my favorite, but the yellow tones in Siss might be helpful in cancelling the red color in your lips out.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Lulu* 

 
_Ok, after much research I have narrowed it down to:

Mac Honeylove
Mac Half n Half

Which undertones do both of these have? I think mac honeylove is sooo pretty but I'm afraid the color looks too close to peachstock, therefor it won't work for me! Are these color both very similar? 

Thanks ladies!_

 
Honey Love has more of a beige-pink undertone. While Half'N Half has a brown-mauvey undertone.

Here is a swatch on my NC30 skin.

(L-R) Honey Love vs Half'N Half







I love these both but for different reasons. I think Honey Love would be the ultimate nude lippie.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

Mac's hug me lipstick


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 24, 2010)

Lipsticks: Patisserie, Plink!, Creme Cerise, and Viva Glam V
Lipglass: Frankly Fresh, Feeling Dreamy, Local Colour d/g

Angel lipstick is a must-have and you can pair it with Nymphette l/g or Underage l/g.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Nude Rec's for pigmented lips*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Honey Love has more of a beige-pink undertone. While Half'N Half has a brown-mauvey undertone.

Here is a swatch on my NC30 skin.

(L-R) Honey Love vs Half'N Half






I love these both but for different reasons. I think Honey Love would be the ultimate nude lippie._

 
oo u just made me want half n half!


----------



## Bonitinha (Apr 24, 2010)

I love Blankety l/s with Oyster Girl l/g on top
Angel l/s with Nars Turkish Delight l/s
Way to Love l/s (LE, but if they repromote it -- it is fab) with Virgin Kiss l/g
Creme D'Nude l/s with Nymphette l/g


----------



## dixie (May 6, 2010)

I'm NW20 and I like Blankety w/Enchantress, Prrr or even C-Thru.


----------



## nettiepoo (May 23, 2010)

Im an  NW25, and I like strip down lip liner with viva glam V lipglass for my hg nude lippy. Before i got viva glamV, I used politely pink l/s with prr lip glass lined with strip down l/l. It looks good with a tan. For reference I have blonde hair ( natural brunette) green/aqua blue eyes.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 29, 2010)

Strawberry Parfait from Bonnebell is a nice pale pink. Some people said its a good dupe from Turkish Delight from NARS.


----------



## User38 (Jun 29, 2010)

Blankety, Creme de Nude with C Thru are my favs.


----------



## goldspice (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Super pale. Looking for nude lipsticks.*



Kragey said:


> A lot of people also love Airy Fairy by Revlon and Wet n' Wild's 547B.
> 
> ***CORRECTION****
> 
> I think u meant AIRY FAIRY by RIMMEL.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hightea l/s and Boybait c/s both are great for nudes together, alone, or with another nude/pink glosses/lipsticks.


----------



## Senoj (Aug 23, 2010)

I definitely love Mac Revealing lip glass for a nude lip. For pink lip gloss I like Mac Pinkarat and any Viva Glam lip stick.


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm on the lookout for a perfect nude too, that doesn't wash me out. I've only tried NYX Honey and Victoria's Secret Femme, and I'm thinking of getting Creme d'Nude or Freckletone but it's a bit pricey for a lipstick and I'm not the type to return used makeup. Is there any nude lipsticks I can buy from Sephora so I might be able to get a sample to take home and try out first?


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 25, 2011)

NARS Cruising - it's a perfect nude-pink



 	 		here's a post with a picture of cruising:

 	 		Quote: 		 			Originally Posted by *Dreamingeagle24* 



The Makeup Blogger: Jennifer Lopez Oscars 2010 Makeup Look

			not sure where to put this but i love this look and thought I would post. it's by The Makeup Blogger.


​


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 25, 2011)

i know you want drugstore so im not going to list a load of expensive ones for you, here's my picks

  	l'oreal 'COLOR RICHE STAR SECRETS' in 'doutzen blush'

  	maybelline 'color sensational' in 'nearly there' or 'pink sand'

  	revlon 'color burst' in 'soft nude'


----------

